# Pricing



## pshib (Jan 14, 2014)

I decided to try my hand at selling my clay blanks and was wondering what would be good price range. I know that the better they look and the higher the demand is determines the price. Just wanted to get some feed back from y'all on my past blanks.


----------



## Edgar (Jan 14, 2014)

I have no idea about how to price pc blanks. You probably won't get much for that Texas Flag blank though unless there's also a star on the opposite side.


----------



## pshib (Jan 14, 2014)

I know I messed up the flag.....it did look good finished though.....it was stolen by my mother-in-law. It was just a prototype to see if it could be done.


----------



## Edgar (Jan 14, 2014)

Truth be told - I was assembling a Lazerlinez Texas Flag blank and had everything lined up just right. Glued the bottom two pieces onto the tube & accidentally rotated it before I glued the top piece on. Didn't notice my mistake until I totally finished the blank & assembled the pen. Had to disassemble the pen, soak the blank in acetone, then reglue, refinish, & reassemble. It's an easy mistake to make - one us Texans have a hard time admitting in public.


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 14, 2014)

My first Texas Flag decal for a pen had the red on top.:embarrassed:  Glad I caught it before printing them.  (Did I just admit making a mistake?  (OH NO).

Ray


----------



## pshib (Jan 14, 2014)

I might not of messed it up had I not been watching tv while I making it. But that's the joy of clay work.


----------



## Kelvin k (Feb 25, 2014)

*nice*

I love messing with the PC, some of your blanks look really interesting, we may have to share secrets sometime. Also if you ever find a market for your blanks and cant keep up with demand, let me know I would b glad to sell some of mine:laugh:


www.afwoodart.com


----------



## thewishman (Feb 25, 2014)

Why don't you try a price and see how they go. If I remember Toni started low and quickly raised her prices as demand was greater than supply. Usually, it is hard to raise prices than to lower them. Test a price and adjust as necessary.


----------

